# Can I run a bathroom vent out the gable end vs through the roof?



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

msaeger said:


> Can I run a bathroom vent out the gable end vs through the roof? 12x12 pitch roof so no one wants to go up there


You referring to a exhaust fan vent or a fixture vent?


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Fixture vent. I will have to run a fan too though.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

i would think fixture vent would have to go through roof according to plumbing code....fan vent could exit through side wall...


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Both can go out gable end. 

Regarding the fixture vent the simple answer is yes with some limitations that you should double check with local inspector. In general here are some points:

For fixture vent make sure:
-it is at least 3 feet from property line, street, etc.
-keep end 10 feet from any doors/windows
-in most jurisdictions it must terminate downward
-make sure you screen the end


----------



## Service plumber (Nov 14, 2011)

If it were me, I would find another plumbing vent in the attic and tie the new vent into it rather than cutting another hole in my roof


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish there was one to tie into the ones from the lower level go out lower than the ceiling of the upper level. This is a cape cod. 

I think I might not be able to get far enough from the window :-(


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I really don't think you should vent through side wall....just go through roof its really not that bad..and should not cost that much ..and it would be the better way to vent......


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Who would do it a roofer or a plumber?


----------



## Service plumber (Nov 14, 2011)

Plumber


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

msaeger said:


> Who would do it a roofer or a plumber?


Either could install the roof vent. I'd have a roofer do that part. If you're set on running the fixture vent out the roof but are hesitant to go up there because of the pitch here's what you do:

Have supplies ready(stack and stack flashing). Keep an eye in your neighborhood for someone having a roof done, talk to the MFIC(mother fudger in charge) on the site and ask them if someone from the crew could install the vent. Have about $75 cash in hand while asking.

If it was a flatter roof maybe $50.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

really all depends how far up the roof the flashing is going to be ..sometimes we was able to install off ladder......and yes let a good plumber do it .....


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with venting a bath fan out the gable end...and that's exactly what I plan to do for my parents rather than put a hole in their roof.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I think his main concern is fixture venting out the gable.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Studor?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree you can vent a bath fan any where you want but when it comes to plumbing vents and sewer gas..HARMFUL...TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...a work that Iam trusted with for your safty...yes I will do it right or not at all....as you can read hammerlane is correct ....ONLY IF REQUIRMENTS ARE MET>>>IF NOT>>>GO THROUGH THE ROOF>>>>me I would go through roof from start.....


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I will need to go through the roof because there is a window in the middle and I wouldn't be able to get very far away from it. Safety aside it would look dumb having it right by the window anyway I think. 

Through the roof it's going to have to be pretty close to the peak. I have been waiting for someone I could pay a hundred bucks to just come along but I think I need to just start calling before the snow comes and no one will do it.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

can the vent be off set to a lower section of the roof back of house where not seen???????would be nice...dosen't have to bestraight...


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think so I need to run it up the wall to the ceiling height to get it out anywhere. 

The bathroom is on the street side of the house so if I go out the roof I want to go up to the ceiling then across the ceiling and out the back of the house. It might be easier to go out the roof on the street side of the house but then I would have the pipe smack dab in the middle of the two dormers so I think it would look bad.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

msaeger said:


> I don't think so I need to run it up the wall to the ceiling height to get it out anywhere.
> 
> The bathroom is on the street side of the house so if I go out the roof I want to go up to the ceiling then across the ceiling and out the back of the house. It might be easier to go out the roof on the street side of the house but then I would have the pipe smack dab in the middle of the two dormers so I think it would look bad.


agree keep it on back side i know these projects can be a pain but you are doing the right thing.......ben


----------

